# Java3D und Suse 9.1



## Anubis (10. Sep 2004)

Ich habe bei mir das j3Dsdk installiert und es klappt auch. Nur wenn ich eine Java3D Applikation sei es auch die einfachste) starte, und Beende erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole. Da ich jetzt kein langen Post machen mööchte, poste ich die Fehlermeldung erst dann, wenn jemand darum bittet. 

Es Tritt eine Unerwarte Ausnahmne in der /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 auf, aber nur wenn ich die Applikation beende. 
Hat jemand rat?

Für diejenigen, die den Code wollen (Der ist nicht so lang)

```
public class Universe extends Applet {
   private SimpleUniverse u = null;
   public void init() {
      setLayout(new BorderLayout());
      GraphicsConfiguration config=SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();
      Canvas3D c = new Canvas3D(config);
      add("Center", c);
      u = new SimpleUniverse(c);
      u.getViewingPlatform().setNominalViewingTransform();
      }
   public void destroy() { u.cleanup(); }
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new MainFrame(new Universe(), 400, 400);
   } 
}
```
Den Code habe ich zusammengequetsch um den Post möglichst Kurz zu halten.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Sep 2004)

(Fast hätte ich gesagt: Probier mal mit der DX-Version  ) Was ist die Fehlermeldung (Stacktrace)? Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass das erst in der destroy-Methode passiert?


----------



## Anubis (11. Sep 2004)

so gesehen ja. Aber die Ausnahme tritt nicht innerhalb der VM auf, sondern ausßerhalb der VM. Ich kann gerne mal die Fehlermeldung posten.


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Sep 2004)

Ja, genau, das meinte ich, dass du die mal postest


----------



## Oxygenic (11. Sep 2004)

SuSE verwendet die Blackdown-VM. In wie weit die mit J3D Schwierigkeiten haben könnte weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du schon kein richtiges Linux verwenden willst, solltest du es wenigstens mal die Original JVM von Sun testen.

Ansonsten: welche Graka? Welche Version von X kommt zum Einsatz?


----------



## Anubis (11. Sep 2004)

ist ne GF2 MX 100/200 unx XFree 4.3.99


----------

